# SF Soldier Killed in Motorcycle Accident



## Boondocksaint375 (May 29, 2009)

3rd SF soldier killed this month due to motorcycles?   Very sad..... RIP



FORT CARSON, Colo. (USASOC News Service, May 29, 2009) – A Special Forces Soldier assigned to the 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) died as a result of a motorcycle accident, May 28.


Sgt. 1st Class Justin Alfred Petersen, assigned to Charlie Company, 2nd Battalion, was struck by a truck while merging onto Interstate I-25 at the Cimarron on-ramp and pronounced dead at the scene of the accident.  The accident is under investigation by the Colorado State Police and the Colorado Springs Police Department.


        His awards include the Army Commendation Medal, Army Achievement Medal, Valorous Unit Award, Meritorious Unit Commendation, Army Good Conduct Medal, and the Military Outstanding Volunteer Service Medal.
        His decorations include the Special Forces Tab, Parachutist Badge, National Defense Service Medal, Iraqi Campaign Medal, Global War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, Non-Commissioned Officer Professional Development Ribbon, Army Service Ribbon, and the Overseas Service Ribbon.


        Petersen, 27, a native of Rock Springs, Wyo., is survived by his wife, Svetlana, and his young son, Michael, of Fountain, Colo.  He is also survived by his mother and stepfather, Julie andPatrick Dorigatti, his brother Danniel Petersen, his sister Amie Antonino, and his grandparents, Alfred & Helen Petersen.
       For more information, the media may contact the 10th SFG (A) PAO at 719.210.1501; the US Army Special Forces Command (Airborne) PAO at 910.429.4165, or the US Army Special Operations Command PAO at 910.432.6005.


----------



## Gypsy (May 29, 2009)

RIP. 



DAMN IT.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (May 29, 2009)

Damn that sucks.  Bad enough to loose a man in combat or training  but this????

Rest Well Sergeant.


----------



## Chopstick (May 29, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## MsKitty (May 29, 2009)

RIP......

So sad...


----------



## tova (May 29, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## TTRNUSMC (May 31, 2009)

Oh no, another one 
To his family and friends, so very sorry for your loss.

Rest in Peace WARRIOR   Thank you for defending my freedom and for having the guts to do a job few could ever do. I won't forget you..


----------



## Tracker275 (Jun 3, 2009)

RIP brother


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 3, 2009)

RIP SFC Petersen

Prayers out to your family and all those affected by your loss

LL


----------



## tip001 (Jun 3, 2009)

RIP Sgt Petersen


----------



## car (Jun 3, 2009)

Got this thru Safety channels earlier today.

He was wearing all the proper protective gear and had been thru required safety classes. He returned from his last deployment in late '07. OCT IRRC

Apparently lost control as he accelerated.....

RIP Warrior


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 4, 2009)

RIP, brave warrior.  Thank you for your service.


----------

